# Biete gebrauchte S7-300 Komponenten CPU 318-2 3st DI 32x 2St DO 32x



## Padi0-000 (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo Biete folgende Komponenten an

S-7






1St S7-300 CPU 318-2DP 2AJ00-0AB0 inkl Speicherkarte 600€ VHB
3St Digital Eingänge SM 321 DI 32xDC24V 1BL00-0AA0 pro St. 75€
2St Digital Ausgänge SM322 DO 32xDVC24V 1BL00-0AA0 pro St 85€

Alles + Versand.5,90€

1St Befestigungsschiene 50cm lang

Paketpreiss ist verhandelbar.

Alle Komponenten sind Gebraucht. Habe alle ein und Ausgänge getestet und sind 100% OK. Und habe eine kleine Ampelschaltung spasseshalber Programiert

Beschriftungen sind keine dabei.

Sachen können gerne auch abgeholt werden und getestet werden Nähe Hildesheim 31188 Holle

bei Fragen einfach Mailen.

Fotos Folgen.

Grüsse Patrick


----------



## 190B (17 Juni 2011)

Wie genau lautet denn der Paket-Preis?


----------



## Padi0-000 (17 Juni 2011)

Is Verhandlungssache steht ja da aber ich denke 800€ 

Da ich schon länger nicht mehr auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt unterwegs war könnt ihr mir Gerne Angebohte machen oder mirsagen wenn die Preisse viel zu hoch gegriffen sind.

Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Padi0-000 (18 Juni 2011)

So habe noch mal ein kleines Video gemacht wo mann sieht das die Ein und Ausgangskarten funktioniern.

http://www.VideoUpload.eu/uploads/40236815c9.wmv

Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Juni 2011)

Hm, immer wieder die selben fragen die auftauchen...
Mit oder ohne Rechnung?
MwSt Ausweisbar?
Gewährleistung?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Padi0-000 (18 Juni 2011)

Da ich privatverkäufer bin gibt es keine Gewärleistung oder Rücknahme.

Und somit ohne Rechnung.

Eventuell kann mann über eine Funktionsgarantie sprechen 2 Tage oder so, wobei ich dann den schwarzen Peter habe wenn jemand damit unfug baut und was kaputt macht.

Kann gerne besichtigt und getestet werden. Bin auch gerne bereit bei wirklichem interesse meine Festnetznummer zu geben.

Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Padi0-000 (22 Juni 2011)

Ist alles noch zu haben wenns an den Preisen liegt macht mir Angebote.

Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Garry1986 (23 Juni 2011)

Wenn se noch zu haben ist schick mir mal deine Preisvorstellung per PM.


----------



## Padi0-000 (23 Juni 2011)

Ach die CPU 318-2DP hat natürlich 2 Profibus anschlüsse so wie die Bezeichnung schon sagt.

Grüsse Patrick


----------



## Matze001 (23 Juni 2011)

```
6ES7 318-2AJ00-0AB0
Arbeitsspeicher 256KB; 0,1ms/kAW; kombinierter MPI/DP-Anschluss (MPI oder DP-Master oder DP-Slave); mehrzeiliger Aufbau bis 32 Baugruppen; Sende- und Empfangsfähigkeit für direkten Datenaustausch; Äquidistanz; Routing; S7-Kommunikation (ladbare FBs/FCs); Firmware V3.0
```

Das sagt Siemens dazu...


----------



## Padi0-000 (23 Juni 2011)

Habe ich was falsches gesagt ???? 

Wenn ja dann Sorry


----------



## tnt369 (23 Juni 2011)

matze zweifelt evtl. an den zwei dp anschlüssen.
so wie ich die 300er cpu´s mit ...2DP kenne haben
sie einen mpi/dp und einen dp anschluß.
mach doch einfach ein foto der cpu mit den anschlüssen
hier rein um das zu klären.


----------



## Matze001 (23 Juni 2011)

Laut meinem Bauteilkatalog gibt es keine 318-2DP.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Padi0-000 (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo 

X1 MPI/DP X2 DP


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

ähm, die 318 ist eine verkappte 400er ich meine
da kann Mann beide Schnittstellen auf DP
umstellen. Eigentlich ist sie die beste 300er die
Siemens gebaut hat.


----------



## Padi0-000 (23 Juni 2011)

In der Siemens Software heist sie CPU 318-2 DP habe noch mal nachgeschaut.


----------



## Leitmayr (3 Juli 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ähm, die 318 ist eine verkappte 400er ich meine
> da kann Mann beide Schnittstellen auf DP
> umstellen. Eigentlich ist sie die beste 300er die
> Siemens gebaut hat.


 
vertippt oder absicht das ist hier die frage


----------

